# Party - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Boston classic: a break down of the way i play this tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele


[video=youtube;FIIJGeDRles]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIIJGeDRles[/video]


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Such a great intro to this song.....its on my list of tunes to learn


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I hoped this was going to be the Max Webster tune. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for checking it out!

best,
dale


----------

